# WinTV Go



## OFFI83 (15. Juni 2001)

hab eine wintv go karte und win2000. bis jetzt lief alles super, aber mitten beim fernsehgucken, hatte ich nur noch ein weissses bild, ton ist aber noch vorhanden. hab die karte nochmal festgeschraubt, kabel festgesteckt und treiber und software neu installiert, hat nix geholfen!
habt ihr noch einen tipp für mich???

:[ Eure ratlose OFFI :[


----------



## Rene (16. Juni 2001)

Versuch die Karte doch mal auf einem anderen Rechner zum laufen zu bringen. Wenn da das gleiche Problem auftritt, könnte es am Empfänger/Wandler für die Bildfrequenz liegen. Dann hilft nur noch Garantie!

René


----------

